
Commit and/or Comment Auto-Generated Changelog to Your Projects Pull Request - saadmk11
https://github.com/saadmk11/changelog-ci
======
saadmk11
I have added a new feature to give users ability to get the chagelog commented
to their pull request, and make commiting to pull request optional

This is a Continuous Integration (CI) tool that generates changelog, Then the
changelog is committed and/or commented to the release Pull request.

You have option to commit and/or comment the changelog also you have many
other customization options.

Check it out and suggestions and feedback is always welcome!

